# Official Orlando Magic vs. Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VS.








October 19, 2009 

Magic are 5-0
Bulls are 5-1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic Stats as of Saturday afternoon

107.2 pts a game, allow 92.8

Shoot .478% allow just *.397%*

They out rebound their opponents by 7 a game. 

Rashard Lewis 17.3
Vince Carter 16.5
Ryan Anderson 14.0
Mickael Pietrus 14.0
Brandon Bass 13.0
J.J. Redick 12.3
Dwight Howard 12.3

Dwight Howard & Marcin Gortat 8.8 rebouds a game. Brandon Bass 5.5 a game. 

They have 66 more fta's than their opponents.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats so far

95.3 pts a game allow 94.0

Shoot 438% allow just *.398%*

They out rebound their opponents by 2 a game. 

Opponents have shot two more fta's than the bulls. 

Derrick Rose 17.0
Tyrus Thomas 15.5
Taj Gibson 12.7
Kirk Hinrich 11.6
Luol Deng 11.3
Jannero Pargo 11.3
John Salmons 11.0
James Johnson 11.0
Joakim Noah 10.2

Tyrus Thomas & Joakim Noah 8 rebounds a game


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make it to this game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bulls cant win this game.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

HB said:


> Bulls cant win this game.


Bulls in 7!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Going to try and watch the game if all goes well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As expected, Rose is not available. 

Bulls last preseason game is Friday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lewis is not available


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for three! Good Ball movement


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah takes it strong to the hoop, missed, but was fouled

fta good
fta missed 

4-3 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard is fouled by Gibson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the steal and layup!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by Bass. 9-7 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pass by Salmons and Noah with the easy 2. 

8:28 11-7 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson has two steals already. Kirk has 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are aggressive on D. Howard not getting anything easy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lob to carter for the dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drove through the Magic for the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Monster dunk by Howard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard is fouled after getting the offensive rebound. Foul on Noah. 

Howard hits on of two fts

Miller in for Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice turn around by Gibson for the bank in...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses, Deng tips it in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:20 Magic 25-21

Bulls 58%. Magic 60%. 

Difference in the game is fts. Magic have made 5, Bulls just 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo in for Hinrich, TT in for Gibson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Strong move by Miller to the hoop, but gets fouled. 

hits both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller hits two more fts. 27-26 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the layup after Howard scored for Orlando


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

29-28 after one, Bulls ahead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah hits the jumper 39-35 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the layup on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the dunk, Bulls are up by 8! 

43-35 4:58

Bulls 55%, Magic 40

B. Miller has 12 pts! But also has 3 fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons gets fouled. 

fta good

fta no good. Bulls up by 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:50 44-39 Bulls

Miller 12, Howard 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dengs jumper is not falling


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard fouls Noah. That is three for Dwight.

Noah splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1:25 game tied at 45


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two quarters, 47-45 Magic. 

Bulls .447%, Magic .429%

Miller 12. 

TT 0-2 in 7:27. 

Deng leads the Bulls in rebounds with 5.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very surprised the Bulls are in this one. Salmons is a pretty good player. Deng and Pargo also having a good game. Magic shoot way too many 3's.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

It is just preseason did not even know Magic was undefeated, I still thinks they will miss Hedo a lot this year, he was good with the game on the line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich ties the game at 51 with a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HB said:


> Very surprised the Bulls are in this one. Salmons is a pretty good player. Deng and Pargo also having a good game. Magic shoot way too many 3's.


Both teams are playing without major players. Bulls Rose, Magic, Lewis


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:46 53-51 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice dunk by Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for two! Bulls up 6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller in for Noah

Bulls are outscoring the Magic in the paint, 26-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the double clutch for two and the foul! 

59-51 Bulls

FTA good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with another drive, this time Barnes just grabbed him. LOL

fta good

fta good, he now has 16.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by TT 64-57


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3:27 64-62 Bulls

Bulls 50% Magic .435

Salmons 17, Miller 12. 

JJ has played just 4:46 so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo is 1-7 so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons going back to the line

Splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons splits another pair 66-64 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richard making an appearance.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the pump fake and Bass fouls him

FTA good
FTA good. Bulls up by 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

end of 3 70-69 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 48%, Magic 45%. 

Howard 16, Carter 13, Anderson 10

Salmons, 19, Miller 12, Hinrich 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally Pargo connects. Bulls up by 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo passes to Richard, who dunked the ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:12 Magic up by 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive by TT! Bulls up by 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is blocked and fouled. Makes them both Bulls up by 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

M. Pietrus ties with a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn...Reddick blocked Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper! Bulls ahead two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bass with the drive and dunk. Game tied at 82


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the bank shot for two

Bass with the offensive foul on the next play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson hits the 3 to put the Magic ahead by 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits the jumper, bulls back in the lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

teams trading baskets. Magic up 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:31 89-88 Magic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo with the fall away!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Howard misses two fts! 

Deng at the 2 guard. 

TT was fouled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FTA good
FTA Good

Bulls up by 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

anderson scores 92-91 Bulls 67 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson for 3,


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21 seconds left, Bulls down 4. Howard made two fts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the quick two then foul Nelson quickly


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for three! Bulls down 1. 8.5 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7 seconds bulls down 3. Bulls ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller is fouled by Howard. 

FTA is good
FTA Missed on purpose jump ball!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Orlando won the tip


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barnes split the pair of fts, Magic win 101-98.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Can't be too disappointed here. IMO, Orlando is the best team in the EC (just barely ahead of CLE and BOS), and they played their starters pretty solid minutes today. While they were missing Rashard Lewis, Bulls were missing Rose. Overall we got some good performances especially from the Hinrich/Salmons backcourt. 

Bottom line, the better team won. I think this game is more interesting if we could put Rose in there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Can't be too disappointed here. IMO, Orlando is the best team in the EC (just barely ahead of CLE and BOS), and they played their starters pretty solid minutes today. While they were missing Rashard Lewis, Bulls were missing Rose. Overall we got some good performances especially from the Hinrich/Salmons backcourt.
> 
> Bottom line, the better team won. I think this game is more interesting if we could put Rose in there.


I feel the same way. Orlando is deep and solid although Lewis was not in Chicago. We never had Rose. TT is not 100%, yet we played a nice game!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am not sure how or why, but the Bulls offense was clicking. That 4th quarter was a beauty to watch, both teams put on a show.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson continues to impress the hell out of me! He had 3 steals to go with 10 pts. 

JJ had a down game

Pargo hurt us. 

Hinrich and Salmons, and Miller had good games! 

Deng had 10 pts, 7 rebounds. 5-12. He is still not 100%. 

Noah had just 4 rebounds, but had 3 assists and 2 blocks. 

TT had 10 pts on just 6 shots. He too had very few rebounds. (3)

Deng led the Bulls with 7 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HB said:


> I am not sure how or why, but the Bulls offense was clicking. That 4th quarter was a beauty to watch, both teams put on a show.


Deng is not 100%, Rose is out as well. 

Bull will do alright this year. Barring injury we should make the playoffs.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hate to say this, but Pargo has been running the offense quite nicely.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo hurt us tonight because his shot was off, but then Gordon did that once in a while as well.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

McGraw has some observations about the end of the game:



> For a while, the Bulls had Jannero Pargo and Kirk Hinrich at guard, Tyrus Thomas and Taj Gibson at forward, with Brad Miller at center. Pargo knocked down a jumper to give the Bulls a short-lived lead with 2:01 remaining.
> 
> Then Del ***** sent in Luol Deng to play two guard and took Pargo out. Tough to tell how that one worked out, since it was so late in the game. On two key possessions with a chance to lengthen or take the lead, Miller ended up missing a long jumper and a hook shot in the post.
> 
> It will be a tough call on the Bulls’ best closing lineup this season and will probably require some experimentation. Even when Derrick Rose comes back, Hinrich and Salmons figure to be on the court in crunch time, but plenty of combinations are possible.


http://blogs.dailyherald.com/node/2772


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Pargo running the offense nicely? :wtf:


Close game the Bulls look ready to start the season, they better be its going to be a rough start. Getting Rose back will obviously help a lot, I imagine he comes back and plays for the last preseason game friday, try to get some rhythm going with the rest of the team. Deng looks sort of listless out there I don't think he is in fact back at 100%. Gibson continues to impress and thats a good thing.

ACE


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Pargo running the offense nicely? :wtf:
> 
> 
> Close game the Bulls look ready to start the season, they better be its going to be a rough start. Getting Rose back will obviously help a lot, I imagine he comes back and plays for the last preseason game friday, try to get some rhythm going with the rest of the team. Deng looks sort of listless out there I don't think he is in fact back at 100%. Gibson continues to impress and thats a good thing.
> ...


Deng did say he was just 85% going into training camp. Looks like he is still 85%


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Deng did say he was just 85% going into training camp. Looks like he is still 85%


I believe Deng's stress fracture is 100% healed, which I presume is what Gar and others were reporting several months ago.

However, from a leg strength/conditioning standpoint it seems that Deng has a ways to go (I'm sure this is what your 85% is referring to). He just doesn't have the natural explosiveness that many NBA wing players have, so he really needs to be in top shape to be effective. 

Frankly I am concerned if he ever gets his athleticism back to the level needed to be an 18 & 7 guy again. He lost a great deal of momentum in his career with injuries the past 2 seasons. Getting that momentum back may be very difficult.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I believe Deng's stress fracture is 100% healed, which I presume is what Gar and others were reporting several months ago.
> 
> However, from a leg strength/conditioning standpoint it seems that Deng has a ways to go (*I'm sure this is what your 85% is referring to)*. He just doesn't have the natural explosiveness that many NBA wing players have, so he really needs to be in top shape to be effective.
> 
> Frankly I am concerned if he ever gets his athleticism back to the level needed to be an 18 & 7 guy again. He lost a great deal of momentum in his career with injuries the past 2 seasons. Getting that momentum back may be very difficult.


Yes that is what I was referring to


----------

